# flooring for my jon boat



## gr8outdoors (May 23, 2011)

Hi all!
I just got my first boat! 1436 flat bottom jon boat. Its an older hull but in great condition but I would like to put a carpeted floor in it. Is 1/2" plywood going to be too heavy or do I need to use something lighter. Sorry this is a dumb question but as dad always said.."there is no such thing as stupid questions...only stupid people that ask questions!"
Thanks,
Carlton


----------



## ryno57 (May 23, 2011)

i went with 1/4 " and backed it with foam to keep it quiet and then carpet on top and it seems to work fine for me just make sure it is not treated


----------



## reedjj (May 23, 2011)

I went a little thicker with 15/32nds up front and 11/32nds in the middle. While it works fine the middle part thats decked with the 11/32nds likes to curl up and bend a little. If I had to do it all over I would use the 15/32nds or 19/32nds everywhere.

The foam underneath between the ribs really makes it a strong stable platform to walk on. Just make sure you use the Closed Cell foam.

I also learned from the guys on here NOT to buy marine plywood. Buy regular exterior Ply and coat it with spar urethane or fiberglass resin. 

Definately do NOT buy treated plywood either. Apparently the chemicals they use to treat wood will corrode aluminum.

I used Minwax brand Helmsman Spar Urethane in a spray can. 3 coats paying special attention to the edges and anywhere a cut was made. Then another coat after I assembled stuff. I then painted mine OD green to match the boat. But you could just glue your carpet on after you seal it with the spar urethane.
Here is a link to my build https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=17299&hilit=swamp+sled


----------



## gr8outdoors (May 24, 2011)

reedjj said:


> I went a little thicker with 15/32nds up front and 11/32nds in the middle. While it works fine the middle part thats decked with the 11/32nds likes to curl up and bend a little. If I had to do it all over I would use the 15/32nds or 19/32nds everywhere.
> 
> The foam underneath between the ribs really makes it a strong stable platform to walk on. Just make sure you use the Closed Cell foam.
> 
> ...



Reed,
Thanks for all the info! I'm kinda worried about the weight of all of the wood seeing as I only have a 5hp Briggs&Stratton motor. I am going to be using this boat mainly for fly fishing the Little Red River so I do not need a larger motor. I'm leaning towards cutting 3/4" rubber mats to fit between the ribs and using that as the floor. IMO that should provide the sound dampening I am looking for with alot less weight. What ar your thoughts on this idea? By the way...very, very nice build on your sled!!!!
Thanks,
Carlton


----------



## flatboat (May 24, 2011)

i tried 1/4 luan its real light ,saturated it with thompsons waterseal don't know how long it will last , but for 11 bucks a sheet its worth a try . glued carpet to it i put white builders foam foil on one side and clear plastic on the other under mine .. i like floataion. don't like sinkin' with all my stuff in there .rods reels and outboards are expensive . good luck. take pics . have fun


----------



## linehand (May 26, 2011)

Lighter is always better. Aluminum and you are done for good.


----------



## dixie_boysles (May 27, 2011)

I used an aluminum roadsign that I bought at a local metal salvage place. Works awesome!!












Floor support (1x1 aluminum angle):






cut to fit:
















Finished product:


----------



## taterosu (May 27, 2011)

I built mine with road signs as well. Very strong and last a lifetime! Link in my signature. Good luck with whatever you decide


----------

